# Болезненные ощущения в левой ягодице и ноге, МРТ



## ОксанаКирич (23 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые Доктора и участники форума !
Давно читаю форум, и вот решилась на вопрос.
Уже 8 месяцев испытываю жгучие, давящие, колющие ощущения в левой ягодице, наружной части бедра, внутренней части колена и ,что особо беспокоит - сжимающие и колющие ощущения в голени с внутренней стороны ниже колена.
Рентген показал снижение высоты дисков l1 - l3 ,остеохондроз.
Анализ крови в норме.
Гинеколог - норма. УЗИ сосудов ног - норма.
Проходила 2 курса Мовалис, витамины группы В. Во время лечения было хорошо, после - снова боли. Были и костоправы, и мануальные терапевты...
Я очень мнительная, на этом фоне появилась депрессия, лечил психиатр антидепрессантами, но толку было мало, я их перестала пить. Хотя и сейчас морально чувствую себя в депрессии и страхах.
Многие из моего окружения ( в том числе и психолог ) считают мои боли психогенного характера. У меня может день- два почти не болеть, а потом сильные сжимающие и кроющие ощущения от крестца и вниз по ноге. Болит по очереди в разных местах.
Невропатолог при осмотре  3 дня назад сказала, что рефлексы не нарушены  , но мышцы в левой ноге меньше.
На пятки и носки стою, гнусь и наклоняюсь без боли, при ходьбе и когда отвлекаюсь болей нет, а вот если лягу или сяду , то появляются.
Сегодня сделала МРТ, дали пока только снимок, описание через 2 дня... Но я со своей нервной системой за 2 дня изведусь (
Не могли бы Доктора прокомментировать снимки, пожалуйста ) Надеюсь, что видно будет на фото .
Спасибо )

Забыла написать, что начиналочь все с боли в колене, рентген в норме, УЗИ коленного сустава - синовит. Пролечили физпроцедурами, боль прошла, но появились проблемы с седалищным нервом и длятся до сих пор.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (25 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте ! 
Не написала сразу - мне 35 лет ,рост 152 см, вес 54 кг. Сыну 3 года. Образ жизни очень малоподвижный, до беременности сидячий.
Получила сегодня ответ по МРТ. 

" Произведены STIR, Т1-, Т2-взвешенные сагиттальные, коронарные и аксиальные
томограммы пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.

Поясничный лордоз сохранен.

Структура позвонков однородна, конфигурация сохранена.

Умеренная дегенерация диска Т10-11.
Межпозвоночные диски пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника без существенных
дегенеративных изменений.

Диск L4-5 образует нерезкую диффузную протрузию размером 1,5 мм.
Позвоночный канал не стенозирован.
Спинной мозг без очаговых изменений интенсивности сигнала. Конус спинного мозга
расположен на уровне позвонка L1. Дуральный мешок слепо заканчивается на уровне S2.
Паравертебральные ткани не изменены.

На уровне S2 признаки периневральной кисты размером 7 мм.

Заключение: МРТ-картина пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника без
дегенеративных и деструктивных изменений. Признаки нерезкой протрузии диска L4-5,
умеренной дегенерации диска Т10-11."

Прошу Докторов подсказать, что мне ещё нужно обследовать для определения причины болезненных ощущений.
Делаю гимнастику на растяжку позвоночника лежа , боли в ноге немного меньше стали ,а в пояснице появилась тяжесть и ломота , хочется все время находиться в согнутом положении. После растяжки легче становится.
Ещё по середине ягодицы ( неправильно укололи) есть небольшое уплотнение после укола уже пол года. Не болезненное  не отекшее. Вокруг него болит мышца. Может, это причина ощущений ?

И подскажите, может ли киста на крестце давать мои симптомы ? И что с ней вообще делать ?

Спасибо всем, кто откликнется )


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Авг 2015)

Нормой считается выпячивание МПД до 2 мм. Так что никакой протрузии нет.
Переневральные кисты имеющейся локализации протекают практически всегда бессимптомно.
На основании имеющихся жалоб можно думать о синдроме грушевидной мышцы. Поэтому желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками и ПИР.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (25 Авг 2015)

Спасибо Вам, Владимир Иванович, за ответ ! 
Буду искать знающего мануального терапевта.
Подскажите , а по каким причинам может быть спазм грушевидной мышцы ? Может быть от удара в бедро или от затвердения после укола ? 
И ещё вопрос - если по МРТ киста, то это точно она ? не опухоль какая-нибудь страшная ? МРТ способно отличить виды новообразований ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Авг 2015)

Кисты, подобные вашим, встречаются часто, но клинически никак не проявляются.
"Страшной опухоли", слава Богу, нет, так что можете спать спокойно.
Только во время очной консультации у врача имеется возможность дать точный ответ на возникновение того или иного мышечного синдрома у пациента.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (26 Авг 2015)

Спасибо за то, что не прошли мимо и успокоили )
 Уже ищу мануального терапевта )
И причину воспаления грушевидной мышцы, я думаю, опытный ман.  терапевт увидит.
Невропатолог выписала ещё направление на рентген таза , чтобы исключить сакроиелит. И УВЧ на шишку послеиньекционную.

Вчера разболелась снова ягодица и нога, и после упражнения для грушевидной мышцы через несколько минут все прошло, так что сомнений уже нет )


----------



## elena2015 (26 Авг 2015)

Оксана,какие упражнения для грушевидки  Вы делаете?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (27 Авг 2015)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Оксана,какие упражнения для грушевидки  Вы делаете?


Я очень хотела попробовать упражнение доктора Ступина, но не могу понять, КАК его делать (
Делала другие, довольно эффективные.
Описывать не умею, покажу картинки.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (2 Сен 2015)

Уважаемые Доктора !
Сделала рентген таза , заключение " деф. артроз 1 ст. "
Принимаю витамины группы В, делаю лёжа растяжку поясничного отдела.
Характер болей постепенно меняется, как-то легче становится. Жжение не такое сильное уже. Почти не тянет в мышцах.
Но появились непривычные ощущения в положении лёжа на боку немеют и пекут ограниченные части ягодицы и бедра, иногда голени, такое прям давящее ощущение. Это не боль, просто очень неприятно.Засыпаю только на животе.
 Стоя, сидя и при ходьбе вообще нет никаких неудобств почти.

Хочу задать вопрос Докторам - это может говорить о положительной динамике ?

Мануального терапевта хорошего нашла, но пока нет средств к нему обратиться.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (17 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте !
У меня снова обострение.... Боли снялись уколом Мелоксикама процентов на 40.....
Осталось покалывание, легкое жжение, напряженнось и дискомфорт в ягодице и по боковой наружной части бедра.

Подскажите, по каким причинам может не сниматься боль до конца ?

К мануальному терапевту, одному из лучших в нашем городе, записалась, но у него очередь ... Моя только через месяц (


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Сен 2015)

Однократным приёмом НПВС едва ли удастся устранить болевой синдром. 
В течение 5-7 дней можете принимать препараты Мелоксикама или Нимесулида внутрь 2 раза в день с Мидокалмом.
Продолжайте выполнять упражнения для устранения спазма грушевидной мышцы.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (17 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Однократным приёмом НПВС едва ли удастся устранить болевой синдром.
> В течение 5-7 дней можете принимать препараты Мелоксикама или Нимесулида внутрь 2 раза в день с Мидокалмом.
> Продолжайте выполнять упражнения для устранения спазма грушевидной мышцы.



Спасибо Вам большое, что уделяете внимание моей проблеме ! )

Буду следовать  Вашим рекомендациям. 
Ох, скорее бы дождаться приема мануального терапевта...

Доктор, а можно мне параллельно делать лёгкий массаж спины и ноги ? Соседка массажист, вчера посмотрела мою спину , чуть помассировала и выявилась болезненность мышц в районе лопатки с левой стороны. И ягодица ж тоже левая болит... Может ли это быть взаимосвязано ?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (25 Сен 2015)

Попрошу еще консультации у Докторов этого замечательного форума)

Проколола Мелоксикам 5 дней - не помог вообще. Боли (вернее,ощущение жжения, давления, сжимания ) в ноге и ягодице продолжаются,но не постоянно,может быть пару дней,потом дня 3 не беспокоит.Заметила,что волнение их провоцирует.
Появилось новое - лежа на боку ощущение в бедре,как будто отлежала,неприятное и болезненное.
До приема ман.терапевта еще 3 недели, терпеть уже не могу морально.
Вчера встретила хирурга в поликлинике, сделал он мне блокаду в ягодицу (сказал,что в область седалищного нерва ) примерно в центре ягодицы .Колол Лоракорт и Ледокаин. При введении были прострелы только до колена, ниже не было (хотя икра часто беспокоит ).
На сегодня в ноге уменьшились ощущения процентов на 80, а вот ягодица,в месте прикрепления ноги( в глубине)  и верхняя часть бедра болит,такое ощущение,что как от сильного удара ноет и горячее внутри,немного чешется и немеет. Когда сижу или хожу - почти не больно,но стоит лечь - начинаются эти боли,спать нормально сегодня не могла.
Почитала про сакроиелит. Может ли это быть он ? Ренгенолог по рентгену ТБС написала "деф.артроз 1 ст",а хирург сказал,что все там в норме. Может стоит выложить здесь снимок ?
Подскажите, когда можно оценить эффективность блокады ? И нужно ли ее повторять через неделю,если боли не уйдут до конца ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Сен 2015)

Приём НПВС желательно сочетать с приёмом миорелаксантов (Мидокалм или Сирдалуд). Тогда будет эффект. Если доверяете соседке - пусть делает массаж.
То, что называете блокадой, явно не ЛМБ грушевидной мышцы. Желательно отказаться от дальнейших экспериментов.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (26 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Приём НПВС желательно сочетать с приёмом миорелаксантов (Мидокалм или Сирдалуд). Тогда будет эффект. Если доверяете соседке - пусть делает массаж.
> То, что называете блокадой, явно не ЛМБ грушевидной мышцы. Желательно отказаться от дальнейших экспериментов..



Все поняла,спасибо ! Как-то за миорелаксанты забыла ...
Так называемая блокада вроде дала положительный результат,боли заметно уменьшились )


----------



## ОксанаКирич (23 Окт 2015)

Напишу, как я сходила к лучшему мануальному терапевту в нашем городе.
Свои симптомы, причем не все, успела описать в двух словах. Доктор посмотрел МРТ и рентген таза и сразу сказал, что это у меня все на нервной почве, что мне нужно не обращать внимание на боли и никому не говорить о них. Я пару раз пыталась рассказать побольше о характере ощущений и как они возникали, но он обрывал не полуслове и говорил, что я снова зацикливаюсь.... минут 40 он объяснял о психологическом факторе, потом минуты 3 посмотрел мне поясницу, ноги и таз, поворачивал, что-то в лобке хрустнуло и в пояснице. Он сказал, что в тазу проблема была и по снимку это видно, но он ее устранил, теперь там нормально все. Мышцами не занимался, по крайней мере, я ничего такого не почувствовала.

Назначил Омега3 Чистые сосуды, Аскорутин, Терафлекс и Фенибут. Все принимаю. Еще ходить каждый день по 30-40 минут - не хожу (
Должна была сегодня идти еще к нему, но заболела ОРВИ....

После приема пару дней были боли, потом дня три там, где до этого были боли, все сильно чесалось внутри и приятно подергивались пучки мышц иногда.
Потом на 2 дня я вообще забыла, что  меня когда-то что-то беспокоило !!! ) Даже ночью не было ничего !
Но 2 дня назад проснулась снова с неприятными ощущениями - при движении и стоя-сидя все нормально, но стоит лечь - сразу давит и жжет в бедре, ягодице и возле крестца слева. Вот ощущение точно, как отлежала. Во время сна беспокоит, легче спать на животе.
Спавеливости ради скажу, что еще до посещения доктора мне уже было лучше процентов на 60.

Уважаемые Доктора, подскажите, что ж это может быть за ощущение жжения и "отлежания" ? Замучило оно меня уже. Может быть, что это само постепенно пройдет ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2015)

Скорее всего, табличку "Лучший мануальный терапевт города" сам нарисовал и с гордостью повесил себе.
Остаётся только посочувствовать Вам, Оксана..


----------



## ОксанаКирич (25 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Скорее всего, табличку "Лучший мануальный терапевт города" сам нарисовал и с гордостью повесил себе.
> Остаётся только посочувствовать Вам, Оксана..


Спасибо за сочувствие... (
И что делать теперь ? Сегодня очень болит в т-б суставе слева, жжёт и давит, особенно лёжа...
Почему лёжа обостряется боль, как Вы думаете ?
А Вы не знаете толкового ман терапевта в Днепропетровске, случайно ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Окт 2015)

Усиление боли в покое(в т.ч лёжа) свидетельствует о дисциркуляторном и (или) воспалительном характере боли.
Принимайте НПВС. ЛФК. 
Никого из мануальных терапевтов в Днепре рекомендовать не могу.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (25 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Усиление боли в покое(в т.ч лёжа) свидетельствует о дисциркуляторном и (или) воспалительном характере боли.
> Принимайте НПВС. ЛФК.
> Никого из мануальных терапевтов в Днепре рекомендовать не могу.


Спасибо ! А что такое дисциркуляторные боли ?
НПВС не буду принимать, несколько курсов уже их колола-пила без результата, даже во время приёма боль не проходила. Подумываю снова о непонятной блокаде, которая помогла мне неделю пожить нормально. Хоть и проведение её сомнительно, но у меня нет уже вариантов.
Радует немного, что иногда бывают дни без боли.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (26 Окт 2015)

Я все читаю, думаю, ищу.... Возможно, в чем-то я не права в своих предположениях, ведь я не доктор, но осмелюсь высказать свои предположения.
Посмотрев анатомию, пришла к выводу, что болит у меня четко широкая фасция бедра + ягодичные. Учитывая симптомы ( жжение, сдавливание, онемение ) думаю, что меня беспокоит латеральный нерв бедра.
Пишут, что чаще он поражается на уровне паховой связки , но по гинекологии и урологии все в порядке .
Еще возможно поражение на уровне широкой фасции бедра. А вот тут может быть как раз причина - за 2 недели до начала болей были довольно сильные удары в эту область ( я лежала на спине и пыталась отбиться ногами от нападающего, а он бил меня кулаком в бедро -сильно бил ...) После этого случая ничего не болело и гематомы не было, что меня тогда удивило.
Может это быть причиной поражения нерва ? И как это можно диагностировать ? Как это можно вылечить теперь, если это есть причина ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2015)

Лишнее копание в себе, Оксана, лишь ухудшает эмоциональное состояние, которое и так со знаком минус. Отсутствие в городе и в ближайших окрестностях грамотного мануального терапевта, умеющего работать с мышцами, даёт основание вновь обратиться к своей соседке-массажистке. Как говорится:"На безрыбье и рак рыба".


----------



## ОксанаКирич (26 Окт 2015)

Рентген таза.





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Лишнее копание в себе, Оксана, лишь ухудшает эмоциональное состояние, которое и так со знаком минус. Отсутствие в городе и в ближайших окрестностях грамотного мануального терапевта, умеющего работать с мышцами, даёт основание вновь обратиться к своей соседке-массажистке. Как говорится:"На безрыбье и рак рыба".


Спасибо Вам большое за Ваши ответы и желание помочь !
По поводу массажа, в данный момент такие ощущения в бедре и ягодице неприятные , что не хочется, чтобы кто-то лишний раз трогал.
Я согласна начсет эмоционального состояния, но по сравнению с полугодом назад все уже намного лучше. Боли тоже меньше, и их локализация уменьшилась ( ушли ощущения с голени ) , но до конца все-таки не уходят, вот я и хочу найти причину и убрать ее. Причина-то есть в любом случае. На докторов надежды нет, даже на платных. Не хочется терпеть это всю оставшуюся жизнь, я еще не очень и стара )))


----------



## AIR (26 Окт 2015)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.  Вследствие статических сидячих нагрузок имеется некоторая асимметрия мышечного тонуса на пояснично-крестцовом  уровне... В результате этого увеличилась нагрузка по ходу таза - наружной поверхности бедра и далее вниз.. Проявления проблем напрягателя широкой фасции чаще возникают в нижней части, ближе к колену... а затем уже и в верхнем креплении - ближе к тазобедренному составу. ..


ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> посмотрел мне поясницу, ноги и таз, поворачивал, что-то в лобке хрустнуло и в пояснице. Он сказал, что в тазу проблема была и по снимку это видно, но он ее устранил, теперь там нормально все.





> После приема пару дней были боли, потом дня три там, где до этого были боли, все сильно чесалось внутри и приятно подергивались пучки мышц иногда.
> Потом на 2 дня я вообще забыла, что меня когда-то что-то беспокоило !!! ) Даже ночью не было ничего !


При энергичном проведении манипуляции происходит резкое воздействие на местные нервные рецепторы и последующее рефлекторное выбрасывание в кровь гормонов внутренней секреции, обладающих выраженным противовоспалительным,  обезболивающим и так далее,  действием... но через несколько дней гормоны из крови "выветриваются"... 
Удары в проблемные зоны вполне могут обострить уже имеющуюся проблему...
Так что возвращаемся к рекомендация доктора Воротынцева. ..


----------



## ОксанаКирич (27 Окт 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.
> Так что возвращаемся к рекомендация доктора Воротынцева. ..



Спасибо большое  ! А какую ЛФК мне порекомендуете делать ?


Спрошу еще раз - может кто может посоветовать хорошего мануального терапевта в Днепропетровске ?


----------



## AIR (27 Окт 2015)

ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> Спасибо большое ! А какую ЛФК мне порекомендуете делать ?


Как общее для всех "8 кусков парчи". Ссылку давал здесь, в теме ЛФК, спорт.. Более конкретную для поясницы и таза показываю пациентам сам..


----------



## ОксанаКирич (27 Окт 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Как общее для всех "8 кусков парчи". Ссылку давал здесь, в теме ЛФК, спорт.. Более конкретную для поясницы и таза показываю пациентам сам..


Спасибо, поищу )


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> А какую ЛФК мне порекомендуете делать ?


 *ОксанаКирич*, посмотрите, пожалуйста - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Комплекс, о котором говорит Андрей Иосифович - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22158/


----------



## ОксанаКирич (27 Окт 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *ОксанаКирич*, посмотрите, пожалуйста - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
> Комплекс, о котором говорит Андрей Иосифович - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22158/


Спасибо большое )


----------



## doclega (28 Окт 2015)

1) Это не рентген таза. Скорее, тазобедренные суставы.
2) Начальные признаки остеоартроза обоих тазобедренных суставов.
Может ли давать такую симптоматику - сомневаюсь.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (28 Окт 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> 1) Это не рентген таза. Скорее, тазобедренные суставы.
> 2) Начальные признаки остеоартроза обоих тазобедренных суставов.
> Может ли давать такую симптоматику - сомневаюсь.


Спасибо )


----------



## ОксанаКирич (7 Ноя 2015)

Продолжу ...
Нашла массажистку, владеющую ПИР , с хорошими рекомендациями.
Провели 2 сеанса, и после второго ( после интенсивного массажа постиньекционного уплотнения ) началось обострение, два дня уже сильно щиплет и печет в наружной боковой части бедра, с тупой не сильной болью в ягодице и в области крестца слева, все так же лёжа и уже даже сидя. Лежать вообще мучение. При ходьбе нормально.

Чего-то по симптомам похоже на болезнь Рота.

Что посоветуете делать ? Продолжать ПИР и массаж ?
Как успокоить это жжение и стягивание в бедре ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Ноя 2015)

Массажист должен заниматься массажем. Сеанс массажа должен быть приятным, безболезненным. Обострения никакого не должно быть.  
ПИР - это врачебная процедура.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (8 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Массажист должен заниматься массажем. Сеанс массажа должен быть приятным, безболезненным. Обострения никакого не должно быть.
> ПИР - это врачебная процедура.


Сам массаж безболезнен,ПИР тоже. А вот почему обострения..... ?
Уже и не знаю ,к кому обращаться...Наверное, у всех уже перебывала.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2015)

При правильном использовании мышечных техник боль после сеанса отсутствует.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (24 Ноя 2015)

Может, кому интересно, напишу , что сейчас со мной )
После массажа и ПИР было обострение, я 1 раз выпила Нимесил, боли он не снял полностью, но заболел желудок, тогда я 3 дня принимала Мелоксикам на ночь, мазала Диклофенаком поясницу, ягодицу и область тазобедренного сустава.
И стала чувствовать себя почти отлично !
На сейчас осталось давление и онемение наружно-боковой части левого бедра исключительно в положении лёжа на любом боку. Ещё на противоположной ноге над коленом шишка побаливает, но она ещё с лета у меня ( узи показало жидкость ). Её мажу Траумелем. Инфильтрат после укола мажу Героиновой мазью и подозреваю, что он всё-таки причина онемения бедра.
А вообще, искать причину устала, буду пробовать привыкать к этому, может, со временем и это пройдёт. Надеюсь )


----------



## ОксанаКирич (2 Дек 2015)

Уважаемые доктора ! Снова нуждаюсь в Ваших советах.
С левой ногой стало полегче,после массажа и ПИР осталось небольшое жжение и давление в районе тазобедренного сустава, в общем - жить можно)
Я уже было думала,что,наконец, прошли мои мучения, но не тут то было (((
Началось жжение и тянущие ощущения по внутренней стороне теперь уже правого бедра от колена до паха,покалывает  изредка в правом т/б суставе, причем сильнее печет по внутренней стороне колена и над коленом ( напомню, что там у меня подвижная мягкая припухлость 3*2 см уже несколько месяцев, по УЗИ сустава незначительный синовит, саму припухлость узист смотрела,но ничего там не увидела....) Припухлость при ровном колене не видно, только когда его согну, видно холмик см в 3-х выше коленной чашечки ближе квнутри.
Снова пойду к хирургу, но на следующей неделе она будет.
Хочу спросить Вашего мнения - это все от позвоночника продолжается или нужно еще делать рентген колена ?
Если честно, очень волнуюсь по поводу опухлости - а вдруг это опухоль нехорошая и ее не заметили на УЗИ ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2015)

Сделайте МРТ этой припухлости, что бы не переживать.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (3 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте МРТ этой припухлости, что бы не переживать.


Сейчас финансово не потяну МРТ.
Вроде бы УЗИ тоже довольно информативно при образованиях в мягких тканях ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2015)

Информативно, Но Вы же не верите.
А так диагноз ясен, надо лечится.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (3 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Информативно, Но Вы же не верите.
> А так диагноз ясен, надо лечится.


Вы правы ) слишком мнительная я , вечно сомневаюсь .
Сделала рентген правого колена, там без патологий. Опухлости и ее следов там не видно. Рентгенолог несколько раз выходила смотрела ногу, говорит, что либо синовит, либо скорее всего это боль от спины.
Доктор Ступин, Ваш предполагаемый диагноз тоже , что это все спина и мышцы ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2015)

Спина, трохантерит, энтезопатия+бурсит четырехглавой, бурсит "гусиной лапки".


----------



## ОксанаКирич (4 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спина, трохантерит, энтезопатия+бурсит четырехглавой, бурсит "гусиной лапки".


Ого сколько всего ! ) Спасибо Вам за подсказки. 
Я трохантерит давно подозреваю, но мне показалось, что доктора в нашей поликлинике о таком диагнозе и не знают ( 
У них один диагноз на все жалобы - "  Люмбоишиалгия. А что ? У вас же протрузия аж 1,5  мм !!! "
Теперь бы вылечить это все правильно и поскорее) Уже настроение такое предпраздничное, не хочется никаких болей, хочется шампанского, вкусняшек и гостей )

А подскажите, какого доктора мне с моими проблемами терроризировать - ортопеда, хирурга или невропатолога ? Толковый терапевт есть у нас один - это в его компетенции возможно ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2015)

Если невролог лечит протрузии вместо спондилоартроза, то наверное лучше ортопед, может хирург, тот кто сможет сделать местное введение.
А терапевт отправит к физиотерапевту.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (5 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если невролог лечит протрузии вместо спондилоартроза, то наверное лучше ортопед, может хирург, тот кто сможет сделать местное введение.
> А терапевт отправит к физиотерапевту.


Спасибо )
Была сегодня у хирурга. За шишку над коленом - сказала, что это жидкость. Назначила 7 процедур ультразвука с Долобене гелем на область колена и сдать кровь на ревмокомплекс.
Я спросила насчёт НПВС, хирург написала пропить Мовалис 7 дней и кальций. Но я так поняла, что Мовалис не обязательно.

Доктор, прокомментируйте назначения, пожалуйста, а то мне кажется, что что-то не то совсем... 

Сегодня к вечеру снова обострение в т\б суставе и бедре (((

И ещё, не подскажете, где можно найти упражнения ПИР при трохантерите ? Буду пробовать с помощью мужа лечиться дома .


----------



## СветикЛана (5 Дек 2015)

*ОксанаКирич*, синовит коленей лечила мази нпвс,физио магнито- лазерная терапия,нпвс внутрь.Это при том что ревмтойдные анализы в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2015)

Всё правильно.
Про упражнения.
Как вариант-упражнения для грушевидной мышцы.
Напишите на sfp05@mail.ru.

И на место боли на бедре можно мазевые аппликации


----------



## ОксанаКирич (5 Дек 2015)

СветикЛана написал(а):


> *ОксанаКирич*, синовит коленей лечила мази нпвс,физио магнито- лазерная терапия,нпвс внутрь.Это при том что ревмтойдные анализы в норме.



Спасибо ) Подскажите, сколько времени Вы принимали нпвс ? После лечения больше не было синовита ?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всё правильно.
> Про упражнения.
> Как вариант-упражнения для грушевидной мышцы.
> Напишите на sfp05@mail.ru.
> ...



Спасибо, я Вам напишу )
Аппликации - это обильно намазать  противовоспалительными мазями , под пленку и укутать на ночь ? Подойдут мази согревающего действия ?

Уже стыдно писать свои жалобы ).... Но сегодня появились боли в пояснице слева,  колет в районе крестца тоже слева, как ущемление. Тяжестей, вроде, не поднимала накануне.


----------



## СветикЛана (5 Дек 2015)

Пила десять дней по таблетке,а потом по возникновению болей,у меня плохая переносимость таблеток,поэтому лечение затянулось. Мазала полгода точно,компресы с демиксидом делала. Еще мне плазму  околосуставно кололи,но на счет этого метода у многих врачей противоречивые мнения.Одно колено до сих пор до упора не сгибается,будто что то мешает,но по узи и мрт жидкости нет. Врач сказал связки из за дительного воспаления ослабли,разробатывать нужно. А теперь вот еще нерв болит,кстати как и у вас толи жгет толи щиплет возле кресца.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (5 Дек 2015)

СветикЛана написал(а):


> Пила десять дней по таблетке,а потом по возникновению болей,у меня плохая переносимость таблеток,поэтому лечение затянулось. Мазала полгода точно,компресы с демиксидом делала. Еще мне плазму  околосуставно кололи,но на счет этого метода у многих врачей противоречивые мнения.Одно колено до сих пор до упора не сгибается,будто что то мешает,но по узи и мрт жидкости нет. Врач сказал связки из за дительного воспаления ослабли,разробатывать нужно. А теперь вот еще нерв болит,кстати как и у вас толи жгет толи щиплет возле кресца.


Ого как долго лечили !
Так мы с Вами подруги по несчастью ? ) Что доктора говорят вам ?


----------



## СветикЛана (5 Дек 2015)

Мне вообще кажется они от меня скоро бегать будут) Уж слишком я для них проблемная поцеэнтка,то тут болит то там,ревматологи к неврологам посылают,неврологи к ортопедам.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (6 Дек 2015)

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, есть ли смысл сдать кровь на герпес ? Последние 2 дня невыносимо жжет кожу над правым коленом и левое бедро сбоку, начиная от т/б сустава.  Ягодица левая болит, будто сплошной синяк ( правда, после массажа мужа )
Уже начинаю подозревать инфекционную причину.

Жжение такое, как боль от ожога кипятком, прям ,кажется, что до мяса. А при дотрагивании не больно...


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Дек 2015)

Получила ответ по анализам крови.
Ревмокомлекс
Общий белок - 60 ( норма 65-85 )
Альбумин - 31,2 ( норма 35-50 )
Глобулин - 28,8 ( норма 25-35 )
С-реакт.белок - отриц.
Ревмат.фактор - отриц.

Мочевая кислота -  275,6 ( норма до 393 )
Глюкоза - 4,6 ( норма 3,3 - 5,5 )
Общий анализ практически без изменений , кое-какие незначительно понижены, соэ - 5.

Сейчас принимаю уже 2 дня Мелоксикам 15 мг, Витаксон, ультразвук с Долобене на колено, Амплипульс с лидокаином на поясницу назначила невропатолог позавчера. После осмотра написала - люмбалгия.
Результата не вижу вообще - та же тупая боль в пояснице слева, в ягодице и отдаёт в бедро..... (
Уже начинаю бояться всяких страшных диагнозов...
Доктора, подскажите, что делать с пониженным белком и почему при приёме Мелоксикама боли не проходят ?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Дек 2015)

Может, это имеет значение - при осмотре врач поднимала мне ноги, поворачивала в разные стороны, боли не было.
Был только ощутимый прострел в пояснице с левой стороны во время наклона в сторону согнутой в бедре и колене правой ноги.


----------



## СветикЛана (9 Дек 2015)

*Оксана, *может мелоксикам не ваш припарат? Мне даже в уколох он боль не снимал. Попробойте другой нпвс. Ну и два дня для нпвс это мало,чтоб например снять воспаление ,если оно есть нужна неделя минимум. А с коленом травмы не было? От чего синовит у вас появился?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Дек 2015)

Света , не знаю насчёт травмы. Серьёзного ничего не было, а просто удариться - так бывает у всех.
По Мелоксикаму , мне он помогал раньше , но не сильно, боль не снимал до конца никогда, но ненадолго легчало. Буду пить неделю, как врач прописал.
Я же сейчас на Амплипульс хожу, может он снова дал обострение...
Уже так надоело это - 3 дня обострение, 2 дня вроде нормально. Хочется жить как раньше, без боли, но как этого достичь ?


----------



## СветикЛана (9 Дек 2015)

Да жить без боли... Я вспоминаю когда у меня первый раз заболела ягодица и нога, после родов,мне помогла тогда мильгама 10 уколов.Больше колоть не пробовала но в таблетках нет такого результата.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (10 Дек 2015)

СветикЛана написал(а):


> Да жить без боли... Я вспоминаю когда у меня первый раз заболела ягодица и нога, после родов,мне помогла тогда мильгама 10 уколов.Больше колоть не пробовала но в таблетках нет такого результата.



После того, как я получила инфильтрат на ягодице, я уколы боюсь делать .


----------



## ОксанаКирич (16 Дек 2015)

В моём случае официальная медицина, похоже, бессильна... (
Пропила Мелоксикам 15 мг - 7 дней, ходила на Амплипульс с лидокаином на поясницу и ягодицу, ультразвук с Долобене на колено. 
Результат - мои боли не ушли, наоборот, более остро стала болеть поясница, прямо колет слева, ну и ягодица и бедро болят как и болели. Шишка над коленкой не уменьшилась.
Мало того, ещё и продуло лицо , было кратковременное онемение нижней губы сбоку и подбородка, тройничный нерв, но уже отпустило.
ЛФК делаю, легчает ненадолго.
Сейчас думаю - ещё один мануальщик или иглоукалывание ?
Неужели так долго, уже год без месяца , может болеть ?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и форумчане ! 
Поздравляю вас с прошедшими праздниками !

Я снова с вопросами .
Перед новым годом попала я к очередному мануальщику, и он что-то сделал, что наконец отпустило мою страдающую левую ногу ! Справедливости ради, должна сказать, что я регулярно и упорно делала до этого упражнения, растягивала грушевидку, компрессами с Димексидом почти убрала постиньекционный инфильтрат, мазала Долобене в области т-б сустава и больные места на ягодице. То есть, тут подействовало все в комплексе скорее всего.
Но, как я писала ранее, на правой ноге над коленом у меня есть шишка, уже месяцев 7-8 как я её заметила. Беспокоить начала с сентября жжением с боковой внутренней стороны колена и с отдачей вверх по внутренней стороне бедра. Отдаёт иногда в т-б сустав.
Я как-то не сильно заостряла на этом внимание, но периодически, 1-2 раза в месяц такое было.
 Шишку ничем уменьшить не удалось, хирург предложила откачать шприцом жидкость, но я пока не решаюсь.
Мне почему-то кажется, что это жжение ( иногда аж холодит) в колене и бедре - это тоже идёт от поясницы, и шишка тут не при чем. 
В колене жжёт, а в бедре печет и тянет почти до паха. Потом отдаёт в бедро снаружи. Чем-то похоже на то, что было с левой ногой, но там жгло снаружи и не доходило до колена.

Подскажите, обоснованные ли мои догадки и что можно предпринять для устранения этой проблемы ? Я имею ввиду ЛФК для каких мышц поделать?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Янв 2016)

*ОксанаКирич*, Какивы делали компрессы с димексидом на шишки после уколов?Мучаюсь ужасно.Магнезия и мази не помогают.Растирать тоже не могу.Боли в ягодицах и крестце усиливаются


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Янв 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *ОксанаКирич*, Какивы делали компрессы с димексидом на шишки после уколов?Мучаюсь ужасно.Магнезия и мази не помогают.Растирать тоже не могу.Боли в ягодицах и крестце усиливаются



Разводила Димексид с водой 1/4 на марлю в несколько слоёв и под плёнку на ночь. Уменьшилась хорошо, хотя у меня уже она давняя.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Янв 2016)

*ОксанаКирич*, сколько раз сделали?


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Янв 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *ОксанаКирич*, сколько раз сделали?


 Где-то неделю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2016)

Скорее это киста Беккера, и тут специальных упражнений нет.
Просто лфк, просто полезно!
Описанная боль, едва ли из-за кисты.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее это киста Беккера, и тут специальных упражнений нет.
> Просто лфк, просто полезно!
> Описанная боль, едва ли из-за кисты.


Киста Беккера обычно сзади колена, а у меня спереди над чашечкой. Или не имеет значение местонахождение ?
Доктор Ступин, по Вашему мнению, жжение в колене с отдачей вверх бедра медиально - это связки или все же корешковое от спины ? Или вены ? Хотя вены не выпуклые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

????!!! Простите, что-то пропустил!
Перечитываю тему.

Тему перечитал, последний пост неверен по кисте Беккера, но верен по способам. Что киста, то и бурсит.
Общее мнение прежнее:
Спина, трохантерит, энтезопатия+бурсит четырехглавой, бурсит "гусиной лапки".
Колоть надо.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Общее мнение прежнее:
> Спина, трохантерит, энтезопатия+бурсит четырехглавой, бурсит "гусиной лапки".
> Колоть надо.



Спасибо ! )
А что и куда колоть ? А то, уверена, наши врачи снова пропишут НПВС и все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Тут диагноза нет, есть предположение.
Да понять надо почему бурсит. Может там где-то остеофит.
А так надо откачивать и вводить.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут диагноза нет, есть предположение.
> Да понять надо почему бурсит. Может там где-то остеофит.
> А так надо откачивать и вводить.


Спасибо.
Остеофита нет, рентген хороший.
Шишка эта уже давно у меня, с полгода точно, и в размерах не меняется ( 2*3см) , вроде не большая...
Страшно выкачивать, зачастую снова появляется жидкость.
Надо искать причину, Вы правы. Только наши врачи не заморачиваются таким ( Сказали, что от удара возникло, хотя я не помню там ударов.
 А сама я не знаю, какие нужно сдавать анализы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Образование над коленом. Снимки колена где?
ОАК с СОЭ. СРБ,  АСЛО, мочевая кислота.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Образование над коленом. Снимки колена где?
> ОАК с СОЭ. СРБ,  АСЛО, мочевая кислота.



Снимки, УЗИ, и само колено против света.
   



ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> Получила ответ по анализам крови.
> Ревмокомлекс
> Общий белок - 60 ( норма 65-85 )
> Альбумин - 31,2 ( норма 35-50 )
> ...



Анализы крови месячной давности.

По состоянию на сегодня, жжёт и печет над всем этим коленом и ноет и печет передняя поверхность бедра, отдаёт ноющей болью в латеральную часть бедра т/б сустав.
При ходьбе легче. 
Левая нога в бедре - тоже возвращается жжение в бедре снаружи.
Почему-то думаю, что все-таки это от спины.
В наколеннике легче.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (11 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,  подскажите, к кому мне лучше идти со своими жжениями в сухожилиях - к ортопеду на блокады или к мануальному терапевту  ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2016)

Я бы начал с ортопеда.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (11 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я бы начал с ортопеда.


Спасибо )
А снимки колена в норме , ничего Вы там страшного не увидели ?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2016)

Артроз, смещение надколенника и пожалуй Х образные ноги.
Тут на форуме есть классный рентгенолог.


----------



## La murr (12 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут на форуме есть классный рентгенолог.


Олег Викторович - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/11025/


----------



## ОксанаКирич (12 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Артроз, смещение надколенника и пожалуй Х образные ноги.
> Тут на форуме есть классный рентгенолог.


Спасибо )
А вот с ногами , наоборот, О-образные )


La murr написал(а):


> Олег Викторович - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/11025/


Спасибо Вам )


----------



## doclega (13 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин, спасибо за добрые слова.
По коленному суставу ничего плохого не увидел. Симпатичное колено )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2016)

ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> Спасибо )
> А вот с ногами , наоборот, О-образные )
> 
> Спасибо Вам )


Это голень О, но все равно, красивые!


----------



## ОксанаКирич (13 Янв 2016)

*doclega*,  *Доктор Ступин*,   спасибо Вам за внимание )
В общем, дела такие. Ночью не могла уснуть от жжения медиальной стороны от колена до верхней трети бедра. Жгло невыносимо и прям борозда образовалась там, как провал между мышцами.
Начиналась в интернете про запирательный нерв ( о том, что он воспаляется при опухолях таза ), потом про тромбоз... Началась паника, вызывала скорую в 2 часа ночи. Врач на скорой предположил ущемление нерва, острого ничего не нашёл. Уснула в 5 утра после Гидазепама.
Утром сходила к хирургу, по колену все норм. Невропатолог дала направление в отделение неврозов....Сказала, что все это у меня от слабой нервной системы.
Завтра поеду ложиться, а что делать ? Невозможно ж так , уже год мучаться этими разнообразными жжениями то тут, то там, тратиться на лекарства, которые не помогают, Вас тут терроризировать по каждому симптому.
Если интересно, буду информировать о своём дальнейшем самочувствии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2016)

Скорее боковой кожный нерв.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (13 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее боковой кожный нерв.


Боковой кожный нерв иннервирует наружную сторону бедра и переднюю, а у меня жжёт внутреннюю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2016)

Прочитал!!!


----------



## ОксанаКирич (12 Фев 2016)

Выписали меня с отделения неврозов )
Самочувствие получше стало, все таки капельницы, общеукрепляющие уколы, иглоукалывание и физпроцедуры сделали свое дело.
Жжение в колене и бедре осталось. Не так сильно, или просто я не так сильно реагирую уже, привыкла с этим жить.
Переделывала УЗИ колена, где шишка - синовит по всему суставу. Нужно колоть гормоны в сустав.
Моя доктор-психиатр сказала, что у меня боли не от нервов, есть проблемы соматические, в выписке рекомендация - посетить ортопеда-травматолога по месту жительства.....
А у нас по месту жительства ортопед футболит к невропатологу, а невропатолог к психиатру )
Снова я в поисках доктора, который мне поможет....


----------



## ОксанаКирич (10 Окт 2017)

Доброе время суток !
Не поверите !))))
Возле колена жжет до сих пор....

Беспокоит не часто, но заметила тенденцию - за неделю до ежемесячных женских дел....
Сейчас вот лежу с компрессом из Димексида.
Болит т/б сустав с этой же стороны, шишка на месте.
Нашла, наконец, хорошего мануального терапевта, после 3 сеансов не было болей месяц. Правда, он сказал в бассейн ходить, но я только 2 раза была.
УЗИ сосудов ног 3 месяца назад - норма, УЗИ колена - незначительный синовит.

Так что же всё-таки ? Поясница, гусиная лапка или герпес ( учитывая физиологическую периодичность)?

Завтра иду к мануальному своему - будем разбираться.


----------



## AIR (11 Окт 2017)

ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> Завтра иду к мануальному своему - будем разбираться.


Очень интересно, послушаем..
И если не трудно,  нарисуйте,  где что и почему. ..


----------



## ОксанаКирич (14 Окт 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Очень интересно, послушаем..
> И если не трудно,  нарисуйте,  где что и почему. ..
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 112369


----------



## ОксанаКирич (14 Окт 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Очень интересно, послушаем..


Сказал, что это сухожилия коленные воспалились,  и , скорее всего, что у меня это дает герпес ( потому что жжет ) , хотя высыпаний у меня никогда не было.
 Промассажировал с согревающей мазью и отпустил до понедельника.
К вечеру боль утихла, но на следующий день начало стрелять под коленом сзади с отдачей вверх по задней поверхности бедра - похоже на двуглавую мышцу.
И сейчас тянет сильно от ягодицы,т/б сустава и вниз под колено - думаю на грушевидную мышцу. Упражнения для неё не помогают пока (

Сейчас нарисую, где беспокоит

Вот основные места. Боль тянущая, с покалываниями, и , знаете, все время хочется напрячь эти мышцы - так легче....


----------



## AIR (14 Окт 2017)

Исходим из того , что нарисовано и жалоб. .
Анатомически в коленом суставе угол 170 с чем то градусов (ну забыл точно )вершиной внутрь.. В результате статических нарушений перегружаются мышцы по наружной поверхности бедра  (Напрягатель широкой фасции бедра ) и укорачиваются. .. Их антагонисты (внутренняя поверхность коленного сустава) перерастягиваются и травмируются с отечностью и болями..
Поэтому и подход разный... По наружной поверхности мероприятия по расслабление и улучшению кровотока. . По внутренней поверхности противовоспалительные мероприятия..


----------



## ОксанаКирич (14 Окт 2017)

@AIR, спасибо Вам, Доктор, за такие четкие рекомендации )
Но статистические нарушения нужно выявить и исправить, верно ? Иначе это будет постоянно возникать....


----------



## AIR (15 Окт 2017)

ОксанаКирич написал(а):


> Но статистические нарушения нужно выявить и исправить, верно ?


Совершенно верно. Для начала нужен качественный мануальный осмотр.


----------

